# Form 8891 RRSP



## johnmillsbro (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,

Background. Im a US citizen who is a resident of canada married to a Canadian citizen who is a NRA. She has contributed to RRSPs. I am not eligible for RRSPs because in canada I have no taxable income. Do I have to report her RRSPs when filing my 1040 where I am filing Married Separately?


Thanks,

John


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your name isn't on the RRSPs, don't bother reporting them. You shouldn't be reporting anything that is in your wife's name unless you have an account in joint ownership (and then you should report it on the FBAR in the appropriate section).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## johnmillsbro (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks bev,

then form 8819 is for only the person who name it is under? 

I am trying to make sure I am not leaving out any forms and someone brought 8891 to my attention. Any advice about other forms that I may need to include with my 1040 as Im married to a canadian who has some investments, benefits etc? What about a home if I am on the deed?

Regards,

John


----------

